# Obama Legilization of marijuana



## johnthopmson13 (Oct 11, 2009)

The time is soon to come the talk of legillizing marijuana is quickly growing maybe obama will do something right Keep your hopes upp


----------



## KaleoXxX (Oct 11, 2009)

have you heard that BS about if 1 million people text a certain # obama will consider legalizing marijuana. mor likely someone makes $1 off every person who texts the number and he wants a million dollars.


----------



## johnthopmson13 (Oct 11, 2009)

I was just reading about it supposably some thing called like humorpolls started it and then some people \"hijacked it\" but yea there is hope


----------



## Keenly (Oct 11, 2009)

when obama first got elected, they did some stuff online where you could ask a question



we already asked him about the legalization of marijuana



the response we got was "obama is not in favor of legalizing marijuana"


so... no he is not going to


----------



## c5rftw (Oct 11, 2009)

Keenly said:


> when obama first got elected, they did some stuff online where you could ask a question
> 
> 
> 
> ...



but i thought obama was the shit or something?


----------



## Cannasseur (Oct 11, 2009)

Unfortunately, I don't see it happening. 
Everything *IS *about money and since it is so easy to produce, the government can't regulate or control it. Apparently, they prefer the money leave the country, or we all become criminals by producing it ourselves.
I would buy a license to produce it.


----------



## Cakk (Oct 11, 2009)

He's not going to. He was asked it and he was strong with his "no" response.


----------



## timsatx1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Definatley a no from obama. Loser.


----------



## Bloomeister (Oct 11, 2009)

Baby steps,guys. Baby steps. If Obama were to just outright legalize it, there would be such a backlash from the conservatives that things would be worse than they are now. To avoid this, legalization must be gradual. I am sure that deep down, Obama would love to spark one up in the White House, but he has to tread carefully when it comes to decriminalization on a national level. Any overt moves would trigger media hype and a conservative backlash. We don't want that. You cannot reason with these people because they have been brainwashed since birth that cannabis is a poison. The best course is to slowly roll on towards our goal without making big waves. Eventually, we will prevail.


----------



## johnthopmson13 (Oct 11, 2009)

Yall should go watch the newer videos because he(obama) has been talking about how much it would help the economy out and his opinions are slowing coming out that he really thinks it should be legalized if he were to come out with the idea befor he was actually president he would of lost a lot of his popular vote so he didnt but now that he is president what can they do about it they could kick him out but its not gonna happen and if it did the african americans would blame it on him being black so it wouldnt happen he can do whatever he wants bassically


----------



## The Cheese Is Dank (Oct 11, 2009)

he stated in a quick interview on youtube that for medical purposes it could be legal 1 day but its so far down his list of things to do it wont happen anytime soon.


----------



## johnthopmson13 (Oct 11, 2009)

If he wins a second term thats when it will happen


----------



## ford442 (Oct 11, 2009)

when pot was first criminalized - it took all of the states banning it - then the federal govt changed their law - same with prohibition - all states banned - feds banned - all states repealed - feds finally repeal...


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 11, 2009)

johnthopmson13 said:


> If he wins a second term thats when it will happen



Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me.

No thanks.


----------



## amv (Oct 11, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me.
> 
> No thanks.


Amen. So far he hasnt done shit for the average hardworking middleclass person, unless ur big business or a poor minority ur pretty muched screwed.
Just because ur a very charasmatic speaker doesnt mean ur always tellin the truth.


----------



## amv (Oct 11, 2009)

and buy the way How the F*ck did he win the Nobel Peace Prize .Last time I checked he hasnt done shit


----------



## Iron Lion Zion (Oct 11, 2009)

I doubt he will legalize it. The most likely thing that will happen is he/someone will say "It's up to the states to decide." This way they cover their own ass with the people who want it to stay illegal and still look good for the people who want it legal. All about looking good for the masses... 

However, this can again raise more issues because - Ex: I live very close to my states border with Oklahoma. Let's say Oklahoma legalizes and my state keeps it illegal (I know Oklahoma is a bad example, but just roll with it) I could theoretically get in trouble for being 1 ft from the border on my side, but if I took a long stride and cross the border it would become legal...


----------



## NOLA420 (Oct 11, 2009)

He will not get elected again,the first guy who runs for president says he will legalize MJ,will win the next presidency,even if it's joe smo from up the block.They will come out the woodworks to vote for him and I would bet that all the 18 - 25 yr olds will vote for the first time.Not too many youngsters vote,waste of time to them


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Oct 11, 2009)

NOLA420 said:


> first guy who runs for president says he will legalize MJ,will win the next presidency


i dont think so. there wuz a guy runnin for governor for tx and he said he will legalize mj and he wuz in last place from start to finish


----------



## saynotothebs (Oct 11, 2009)

its too easy to grow yourself...lights, seeds and your halfway there......besides what will law enforcement do then....its all about money....maybe when everyone on earth today is dead and gone it will be legal...cause right now we have alot of people brainwashed since the 1930s.....thanks to the great government...


----------



## Iron Lion Zion (Oct 11, 2009)

whiterhyno420 said:


> i dont think so. there wuz a guy runnin for governor for tx and he said he will legalize mj and he wuz in last place from start to finish


His name is Kinky Friedman (sp?). Look him up and you will see what reasons there were for him to do so poorly, other than his name.


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Oct 11, 2009)

Iron Lion Zion said:


> His name is Kinky Friedman (sp?). Look him up and you will see what reasons there were for him to do so poorly, other than his name.


lol well im not into politics so i dont care much at all all i care about is marijuana


----------



## DubsFan (Oct 11, 2009)

If Obama's agenda went as planned, he would have more pull and could attempt to do this. The problem is everyone is beginning seeing him as a yes man that can't close a door. Meanwhile Reid and Pelosi are completely unaware of the fact that they have a filibuster proof house and are using it to get nothing done. Put all three together you've got yourself a really good comedey. I've got my popcorn in hand. These people can't get out of their own way. 

It looks like Obama's party will be over far sooner than 2012. 2010 will be a major shift in both houses. The Dems look like they're gonna lose a lot of seats...a lot.

He thinks it's tough now and his party litterally runs the show. 

There is no way he is even going to say the word Marijuana let alone attempt to extend rights to smokers. San Diego had 23 dispensary raids in one day last month. Not a peep from anyone in Washington. He doesn't care. He's looking for front row seats the Grammy's or something.


----------



## Iron Lion Zion (Oct 12, 2009)

I saw this randomly the other day, not on this site, but I liked it.

"Smoking Marijuana is not the great evil, getting caught is. Fact is our last three presidents all smoked marijuana. If they would have been caught they would not become president. Yet, they continue supporting the laws that destroy thousands of lives for doing the same thing they did."


----------



## KaleoXxX (Oct 12, 2009)

amv said:


> and buy the way How the F*ck did he win the Nobel Peace Prize .Last time I checked he hasnt done shit


because hes trying to get rid of the worlds nuclear weapons

honestly, i think clinton should have gotten the prize for his work getting those reporters back from vietnam


----------



## DubsFan (Oct 12, 2009)

KaleoXxX said:


> because hes trying to get rid of the worlds nuclear weapons
> 
> honestly, i think clinton should have gotten the prize for his work getting those reporters back from vietnam


Clinton has raised tens of millions of dollars for various charity efforts. Not that Obama isn't but one thing the Clintons do very well is raise money. 

And bang fat chicks...both of em.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 12, 2009)

I guess freeing 50 million ppl doesn't even get you nominated... 

The Nobel Peace prize is now OFFICIALLY a JOKE!


----------



## DubsFan (Oct 12, 2009)

LOL!!! Iraq?


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes... Iraq... go ask the Iraqi ppl is GB is the devil..... they are THANKFUL. Dictator dead..... the ppl's resources are once again theirs..... 

Morality over convenience...... Guess that isn't a Nobel criteria....


----------



## amv (Oct 12, 2009)

KaleoXxX said:


> because hes trying to get rid of the worlds nuclear weapons
> 
> honestly, i think clinton should have gotten the prize for his work getting those reporters back from vietnam


Kaleo hes tryin alot of different things but accomplishing absolutely nothing. Hes all over the place , he needs to concentrate on the US and our problems before he goes out and spends billions more on other countries problems. I thought Clinton was a Great Pres, when he was in office he accomplished alot, even if one of those things was bein a chubby chaser.


----------



## rwood (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't think so.


----------



## Keenly (Oct 12, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Yes... Iraq... go ask the Iraqi ppl is GB is the devil..... they are THANKFUL. Dictator dead..... the ppl's resources are once again theirs.....
> 
> Morality over convenience...... Guess that isn't a Nobel criteria....


where is this poll crackerjax?


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 12, 2009)

*A good president does both.... foreign and domestic. Chicks included.*


----------



## johnthopmson13 (Oct 12, 2009)

So we went to politics to chubby chasers haha???? lol but really its entertaining but do any of ysll think obama has done anything good? if so state what you think was good he did... the bill he passed for like ... billion dollars just made the rich richer wow thanks obama just what we needed


----------



## amv (Oct 12, 2009)

johnthopmson13 said:


> So we went to politics to chubby chasers haha???? lol but really its entertaining but do any of ysll think obama has done anything good? if so state what you think was good he did... the bill he passed for like ... billion dollars just made the rich richer wow thanks obama just what we needed


 
I really wish i could say hes accomplished something since hes been in office but i cant, what really has he done, the automotive industry still is struggling to survive, millions of hard working americans are loosing their homes, unemployment keeps climbing, just to list a few. but the good thing is companies like Wells Fargo, Bank of America, GMAC,AIG etc... will be able to give their CEO billions of dollars in bonuses thanks to the Hard working American people ,while the rest of us have to worry about staying alive financially this year (let alone presents for the kids at Christmas) Im so happy that big business is being taken so well care of by the Obama administration and its funny how all these big companies dont help the same people who will be paying those government loans off for the next 100 years. So to answer ur question HE HASNT ACCOMPLISHED SHIT other than being the first black pres of the US and half of the time he doesnt know if hes black or white, christian or muslim. We are all fucked. For the record im definitely not a republican ( I hate bush and cheney 2 of the biggest corrupt pricks ever to hold office) and im not a democrat either Im just an average hard working middlleclass man who is sick of being fucked over by his government


----------



## hempcurescancer (Oct 12, 2009)

c5rftw said:


> but i thought obama was the shit or something?


 We all did. We all thought wrong.


----------



## wyatte (Oct 12, 2009)

lets vote for cheech or chong for president!!!!! no worries there.

MR president.....weapons of mass distruction were detected.... 

duuuuuuuuude....... thats cooooool. I want some ice cream.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## johnthopmson13 (Oct 13, 2009)

YEs and did yall hear that michelle obama also has white in her wow two mixed breeds with such great power just what we need and yea i thought the money from the bill was suppose to go to middle to lower class people who actually need it.. guess i was wrong and if yall are struggling move to houston average cost of a house is way less here than basically anywhere else and gas prices are like 20 cents below the nation average and you dont have to worry about snow haha some might think that is a plus


----------



## johnthopmson13 (Oct 13, 2009)

hempcurescancer said:


> We all did. We all thought wrong.


I didnt he is an idiot and never should of came close to winning but he got the black vote and that made a hugh difference he is a true fuck up and hasnt helped us in any way and many who voted for him have quickly realized that


----------



## DubsFan (Oct 13, 2009)

He was going to get the black vote regardless. What he got was the white guilt vote. I don't know anyone that voted for McCain cause he's white. I know plenty of people that voted for Obama cause he's black. I have a few buddies trying to right some wrongs in their life. I told them voting for a man because he's black isn't the answer. These friends of mine come from very racists families and also show true signs of racism. They feel guilty about it. I just don't think voting for a black man is going to help them. They need counseling...not Obama.

One of my buddies is white. He's married to a black chick. He voted for Obama so he can "look his son in the eye." WTF??? 20 years from now when your son can grasp what you've done he's gonna think you're a douche for not voting for what you believe in. He has a ton of white guilt in him. He's now losening up a bit...maybe his vote made him feel better and he can now move on.

We're in CA anyway. They get so bent when I tell them their vote doesn't count


----------



## Iron Lion Zion (Oct 13, 2009)

People (other than minorities) voted for him because of his propaganda...
1) He made sure to distance himself from Bush/Republicans in everything that he said.
2) He made McCain look like Bush's disciple.
3) He picked the perfect slogan - "Change."


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Oct 13, 2009)

The first vid is from January 21, 2004. The second vid is after he won the election, March 26, 2009

[youtube]wQr9ezr8UeA[/youtube]

[youtube]ak7HBA5f-Y8[/youtube]


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Oct 13, 2009)

What happened to "We need to put the government back into the hands of the people!"???? That was obamas pitch right? Change?


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 13, 2009)

back into the hands of ppl.... *after it all funnels through the govt*. that last bit must be on the editing floor somewhere.


----------



## johnthopmson13 (Oct 13, 2009)

The only thing that is up to the people is who gets elected everything else is up to the elected person whether it be the president Congress members senate members there is in many ways no such thing as a goverment run by the PEOPLE


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 13, 2009)

That is by the ppl....that's all the phrase means.... not mob rule.


----------



## krustofskie (Oct 14, 2009)

johnthopmson13 said:


> YEs and did yall hear that michelle obama also has white in her wow two mixed breeds with such great power just what we need


And just what is the problem with that?


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 14, 2009)

The problem isn't one of ethnicity or skin color, it's the bad ideas of governance.


----------



## amv (Oct 14, 2009)

There wasnt anyone to really vote for this last election, i didnt vote . McCain is too old and america in general was sick and tired of the republicans and their bullshit way of running a government. Then there was Obama who made alot of promises that so far he has not kept. The problem is since he is the first black pres of the US no matter what he does or doesnt do it wont matter Hes the first black pres. I feel that if hes allowed to keep making all these major decisions for us he is going to run this country even farther into the ground, he is starting to believe his own hype ,he thinks he really is saving the country but in reality hes destroying it. He doesnt care about the WHITE middle class people (Im not prejudice in anyway, i have a black brother in law and 2 little nieces i love) He said what he did to just get into office . Since hes been in there NOTHING good has come from him or his administration. He will go down in history and thats all he cared about. No matter if ur rep. or demo. all poloticians are corrupt they all owe someone something and when in office they have to repay those favors back. they are all owned by big business its big business that runs this country not the people. so were screwed. Dont be foolish enough to think Obama gives a shit about ur white ass and he really dont give a shit about ur black ass hes an arrogant spoiled 1/2 white 1/2 black 1/2 christian 1/2 muslim and 100% DOUCHEBAG


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 14, 2009)

I didn't vote for President either, although I did vote for state and county issues.


----------



## amv (Oct 14, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I didn't vote for President either, although I did vote for state and county issues.


 
It sucked the 2 parties didnt give us anyone to choose from . I would of voted for Ron Paul because i dont think he was owned by anyone, he seemed down to earth and as honest as a polotician could be but thats probably the reason he didnt get chosen by his party because its big business that chooses the canidates, how do u think Obama got in with 650 million given in campaign donations do u think he owes somebody something, Sure he does thats why he took care of all the auto worker unions. And the bad news is the 829 billion for health care is going to pass because the pres said it has too . Lets make sure everyone has insurance but dont worry about the unemployment or forclosures that are ripping this nation apart, at least everyone will have a shitty health plan like it or not and the government will decide who gets treated and who doesnt, just what i want for my kids and i to have to deal with . Obama is a total jack ass who is oblivious to all of our problems. He has no business running this country where in the world did he come from anyways .I never heard about him until the elections, and like i said he tells people what they want to hear and does nothing about it ,he has all of his dumb ass obamalites completely fooled. If he were doing a good job i would give him props but he isnt and i dont care if hes black or white he still a douchebag who loves to here himself talk and the people who gave him the Nobel peace prize should all be fired.


----------



## amv (Oct 14, 2009)

oh yeah it isnt about race its about a muslim running this country into the ground and suckin ass to whoever wants to support him , a few months ago i seen him on the news nursing a beer at a bar to try to show that he was one of the guys . Somebody there should of told him to quit being a pussy and slam the beer but instead he walked around with the same beer the whole time talkin with people ,what a phony ass kiss. The American people need to get someone like Ross Perot in there to shake things up and get rid of all these worthless poloticians who keep fuckin ALL OF US over. The government any for the people its what they can get from the people.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 14, 2009)

There hasn't been a decent politician since Reagan if you ask me. the last politician to be a whole human being completely formed and attached to his principles. One may disagree with some of them, but he didn't twist in the wind with them. That's a leader and that's what it takes in tough times.

To some degree Bush was that way, but he just didn't have the right stuff to swing both foreign and domestic policy in full force. He let Congress go crazy and pretty much signed everything put in front of him.... terrible...absolutely terrible.


----------



## kingmurda (Oct 14, 2009)

i wish i didnt vote for obama,i hope he get blagojeviched and booted cant wait till he's gone i rather would have had hilary


----------



## krustofskie (Oct 14, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> The problem isn't one of ethnicity or skin color, it's the bad ideas of governance.


Agreed thats what overs are discussing. But that is not the implication of johnthopmson13's statement, it seems to me to be a racist opinion, having a problem with two "mixed breeds" in power. Them being "mixed breeds" has nothing to do with anything, you could say it had a influence on Obama winning the black vote in the first place but thats not the implications of johns statement and to put it so is wrong.
I wont comment on their governance, I don't have the knowledge on what's happening in the states to comment, I'm from and in England so only get the limited international press on the American matters.

Quote:
Originally Posted by *johnthopmson13*  
_YEs and did yall hear that michelle obama also has white in her wow two mixed breeds with such great power just what we need_


----------



## johnthopmson13 (Oct 14, 2009)

I said that beacuase i think its funny that really they are both technically white


----------



## amv (Oct 14, 2009)

Bush Jr didnt run the government Dick Cheney did , i couldnt stand Bush Jr he was born with silver spoon shoved so far up his ass when he opened his mouth u could see it shine, and that stupid smurk on his face all the time couldnt stand that either not to mention he might be the stupidest pres we ever had in office literally he didnt know shit , even when he read the speeches prepared by others a complete moron.and Cheney just corrupt . Regean and Bush Sr alright and like i said clinton was cool to.


----------



## krustofskie (Oct 14, 2009)

johnthopmson13 said:


> I said that beacuase i think its funny that really they are both technically white


I don't know what your supposed to mean by "technically white" but if your original statement was not meant as a racist slur, which I think your trying to say it wasn't, then you phrased it very badly.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Oct 14, 2009)

Lesson learned. Next time vote Ron Paul.


Watch the video, best 2 minutes of your life

[youtube]5y6An3X9jic[/youtube]


----------



## johnthopmson13 (Oct 14, 2009)

Haha Ron Paul is a boss


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Oct 14, 2009)

johnthopmson13 said:


> Haha Ron Paul is a boss


 Thats right man, dont fuck with Ron Paul, cause he'll go off on your ass.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 14, 2009)

doesn't have a prayer against the obama money machine,..... sorry to say.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Oct 14, 2009)

Yeah FOX NEWS is very biased. They also didnt air a few other statements from Ron Paul. He mentioned something about the truth behind the 9/11 attacks and well... You know the rest. 

Ron Paul is to FOX NEWS what 420oldschoolbj is to ROLLITUP.... BANNED


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Oct 14, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> doesn't have a prayer against the obama money machine,..... sorry to say.


 True, it takes alot of money to win. 

And it doesnt hurt that the government controls the media too. Why do you think nobody even knows who Ron Paul is? Because people only know what they see.... And they didnt see Ron Paul on tv


----------



## johnthopmson13 (Oct 14, 2009)

Sad that winning the presidency actually comes down to money in a lot of cases.. And not the actually person who could make change for the better, who unfortanetly doesnt have enough money


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 14, 2009)

I agree. Here's the kicker. The stimulus bill is set up to pulse tons of money (YOUR MONEY) in 2010 and 2012. Those just happen to be election years. The media will shout the manna from heaven Obama theme. The elections will end up being bought for Obama and cronies with our own money.... no campaign finance problems to worry about, and it's all legal.

Absolutely reprehensible, but legal. that is what we have come to as a nation today.


----------



## svchop889 (Oct 15, 2009)

Bloomeister said:


> Baby steps,guys. Baby steps. If Obama were to just outright legalize it, there would be such a backlash from the conservatives that things would be worse than they are now. To avoid this, legalization must be gradual. I am sure that deep down, Obama would love to spark one up in the White House, but he has to tread carefully when it comes to decriminalization on a national level. Any overt moves would trigger media hype and a conservative backlash. We don't want that. You cannot reason with these people because they have been brainwashed since birth that cannabis is a poison. The best course is to slowly roll on towards our goal without making big waves. Eventually, we will prevail.


yeah look what happend with jimi carter things were ok people didnt really care it was decriminalized and then boom GOOD OL RON REGAN PULLS SOME BULL AND WE HAVE TO TAKE THREE STEPS BACK and he started the trend of overspending the budget movie stars should not become presidents idiots


----------



## svchop889 (Oct 15, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I agree. Here's the kicker. The stimulus bill is set up to pulse tons of money (YOUR MONEY) in 2010 and 2012. Those just happen to be election years. The media will shout the manna from heaven Obama theme. The elections will end up being bought for Obama and cronies with our own money.... no campaign finance problems to worry about, and it's all legal.
> 
> Absolutely reprehensible, but legal. that is what we have come to as a nation today.


burn your money and they cant take it from you


----------



## OregonMeds (Oct 15, 2009)

It will be a long process with medical first for probably another decade. You have to realize by international treaties which we created we are bound to fight the drug war and all legalization efforts etc etc. It'll take an act of god practically to get it lifted because it's not just about a fight here, it's above anything we can vote on or change ourselves and not really just in Obama's hands.


----------



## xXAfghanKushXx (Oct 15, 2009)

the goverment hides that THC kills brain cancer cells so they can be a little more rich.... i dont think they'll legalize it quiet yet


----------



## DubsFan (Oct 15, 2009)

svchop889 said:


> yeah look what happend with jimi carter things were ok people didnt really care it was decriminalized and then boom GOOD OL RON REGAN PULLS SOME BULL AND WE HAVE TO TAKE THREE STEPS BACK and he started the trend of overspending the budget movie stars should not become presidents idiots


I sort of agree with this...Not the part about Carter though.

Congress appropriates funds. Yes the President puts forth a budget. But when you're a republican and the Dems have a huge majority it basically becomes the budget of congress. Reagan did propose deficit spending. That budget inflated dramatically as it passed through the halls of congress for their pet projects. Of course with both houses being heavily in favor of getting their consituancy money into their district...the Dems had just as much to do with that budget as Reagan did.

They are both to blame.

Reagan took California dude...he had one of the biggest victories ever as a President. He's not an idiot. I always ask the left...who was the last smart Republican president. They can't name one. It's because they say everyone is dumb. And saying goes "Reagan ended the Cold War without firing a shot."

We did have a few decades of prosperity after that. Was it worth it? I don't know. Now everyone is in the deficit spending mode.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 15, 2009)

Reagan was the man. The real thing. He predicted all of this too.  4o years ago.... the dude.


----------



## DubsFan (Oct 15, 2009)

Barack Obama got out of the shower and was drying off when he looked in the mirror and noticed he was white from the neck up to the top of his head. 

In sheer panic and fearing he was turning white and might have to start working for a living, he called his doctor and told him of his problem. 

The doctor advised him to come to his office immediately. After an examination, the doctor mixed a concoction of brown liquid, gave it to Barack, and told him to drink it all. 

Barack drank the concoction and exclaimed, 'That tasted like bullshit!' 

The doctor replied, 'It was, you were a quart low.'


----------



## Texganj (Oct 15, 2009)

The only way that we are getting a definate yes on legalization is Ron Paul. He seems like the only one with the balls enough to stand up to the bullshit polls and reactionary media


----------



## johnthopmson13 (Oct 15, 2009)

Funny ass joke dubsfan but the us is gonna be a lil piece of shit country in a decade if we keep electing fuck ups like obama pretty sad but every great \"empire dies sometime\"


----------



## tebor (Oct 17, 2009)

I wish Ron Paul would run for governor of Texas.


----------



## guise (Oct 17, 2009)

could you imagine either or both the clinton's openly supporting some form of decriminalization/legalization/medicinal thing. I mean and really pushing for it.

I also agree with the whole 18-25 vote thing. everyone I know that age doesn't vote at all, they give a speech about the electoral college that we've all heard, or said, before. but they would all go for it. if you could get good media coverage. Shit it could be a write in vote if they allowed it with the right media coverage of that being your agenda. the president hires people to make the big decisions, he only has an agenda.


----------



## Iron Lion Zion (Oct 18, 2009)

tebor said:


> I wish Ron Paul would run for governor of Texas.


As a Texas resident, this would be awesome.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 18, 2009)

Texas is being governed pretty darn well right now except for weed.

I'm quite impressed with Texas' tort reform.... it's working and should be the model for the rest of the country.


----------



## johnthopmson13 (Oct 18, 2009)

Texas pride while everyone else economy around is struggling texas is fairly good!!! Only change needed is the legalization of ganja


----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Oct 18, 2009)

Depending on what's going on with Iraq/Afghanistan and health care by 2012, I there's a possibility Obama would run on a decriminalization or legalization platform for his re-election.


----------



## DubsFan (Oct 18, 2009)

Run on it...sure. Do something about it. Not! 

The extent of his decriminalization would be only to MMJ patients. He isn't going to allow me, Mr. Dubsfan to grow 10p's legally, transport it, then sell it to a buyer. Never...


----------



## Rob Roy (Oct 19, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Reagan was the man. The real thing. He predicted all of this too.  4o years ago.... the dude.


 
Reagan's best line was "when government expands liberty contracts"...too bad the old geezer didn't mean it. He and his bitch wife ramped up the "war on drugs" . He was a hypocrite as most of them are.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey, Haven't always been a big Obama fan but... He did deprioritize the raiding of medicinal marijuana facilities and growing operations today...
Just another step in the right direction. Obama himself will never "legalize" weed. But as long as his cabinet and congress can see the money in it, it might be closer than you think. He doesn't want to hear " Oh yeah, we elect a black president and the first thing he does is legalize weed" I'm sure that's been a huge concern this whole time. As long as he doesn't have to speak in favor of it, and everyone under him does the work to let it pass, I honestly don't think he would veto Legalization do you? 
This is a much bigger step than I think most people really see it as. What about next year when CA voters decide they want to legalize weed. You think Obama is going to go against the state with the largest amount of voters and reps in Congress? Then he'll sign something to the effect of, " Let the states handle Marijuana Policy as they see fit, I will not waste federal resources on it anymore". Then other states will see how much extra revenue CA is dragging in with the legalization, and they'll certainly want to hop on board. MA already has legalization bills going through the House committee's right now. Everybody wants a piece of the green . We just need to keep patient and keep our chin up. Things are looking better and better every day.


----------



## Corn Fed 69 (Oct 19, 2009)

I just saw ehis on my morning news, as a medical supplier and paitent I feel alot better about the thirty beauty's in my back yard finishing in my green house.IT'S ABOUT TIME!


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 19, 2009)

Hopefully the rest of the country will be on board soon enough...


----------



## Corn Fed 69 (Oct 19, 2009)

so jonny you must live in a dictator state,you have 14 states to choose from, like MT.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh, I'm in a real good state right now actually... No Med program, but lower penalties than CA. Cultivation up to 50lbs. is a misdemeanor here.


----------



## doctorD (Oct 19, 2009)

I just got this news. Its good to live in Hawaii
*just released on the news: 
By DEVLIN BARRETT, Associated Press Writer Devlin Barrett, Associated Press Writer &#8211; 1 hr 35 mins agoWASHINGTON &#8211; 
Federal drug agents won't pursue pot-smoking patients or their sanctioned suppliers in states that allow... medical marijuana, under new legal guidelines to be issued Monday by the Obama administration.
Two Justice Department officials described the new policy to The Associated Press, saying prosecutors will be told it is not a good use of their time to arrest people who use or provide medical marijuana in strict compliance with state law*


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 19, 2009)

It's about time the feds back off.....


----------



## Dan Kone (Oct 19, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> It's about time the feds back off.....


I don't think this will change much. 

One problem I have with this is that there is still NOTHING in any law making it legal to sell to clubs. Clubs usually want at least a pound before they'll consider buying your stuff yet many counties allow you to posses no more than 1/2 a pound. 

The laws are still rigged so cops can get cheap busts.


----------



## ford442 (Oct 19, 2009)

hmm.. ok - again - how can the federal lawmakers prescribe pot directly to some people and also back states ability to decide if marijuana is medicine - meanwhile keeping pot a schedule 1 narcotic??? maybe this is a precursor to bringing it down a notch or two into the nationally doctor prescribe-able category...

i would rather see it off the list entirely - alcohol is not a scheduled drug correct? but, cough syrup containing codeine is sched 5....
wiki says that even sched 4's cannot be refilled more that 5 times in 6 months... it almost makes sense to make it sched 5 - but - "No controlled substance in schedule V which is a drug may be distributed or dispensed other than for a medical purpose."

so harumpf.. 
schudule 1....  worse than cocaine!  worse than opium, PCP, meth!!  way up the ladder from steroids and ketamine..  take some barbituates! a full step lower still..!  

i'm getting this feeling that the whole system is about as accurate as the terror threat colors.... 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Controlled_Substances_Act#cite_note-19


----------



## DubsFan (Oct 19, 2009)

This basicallys says you can't make money off MJ. The stoner with a card is fine. The dispensaries left in San Diego are under a watchfull eye. No profits (sure). But the average guy even without a card doesn't have to worry as long as he isn't selling.


----------



## delta hi pip (Oct 20, 2009)

hey guys if you go to www.NORML.com there was a post listed today that says 1. that the vote of americans that was last taken said 51% said no and 46% said yes so its only a matter of time till its actually legal (probably within the next couple of years) and 2. that obama just passed a law saying that medical MJ dispensaries would not be seized as long as the state laws were being upheld but criminal growing will still be prosecuted

good news in my book


----------



## DubsFan (Oct 20, 2009)

The question still remains, How does a dispensary get its herb? The answer is, from vendors...growers. There is still a breakdown here. Dispensaries in Ca really struggle to keep up with the demands. They would need 5000sqft to support their op. I was in the office of a large dispensary in Orange County. He had 12p's in gym bag. He said that will last him a few days.

Dispensaries need vendors. Vendors need protection.


----------



## snail240 (Oct 21, 2009)

Yay now they can criminalize and tax aloe vera aswell. I mean honestly why do we accept them even saying its any sort of drug they are helping us dig our own grave is the way I see it.

They are making YOU admit its a DRUG when its just a plant. What they are doing is the same as banning aloe vera for a few years just so they can regulate and tax it later with laws and regulations when we all know its good for sun burn and its just a plant.

Never give them a inch or they will take you back a mile these people dont work for you they want aloe vera tax dollars thats all. I say dont give them that inch and say its not a DRUG its a PLANT that needs no regulation because GOD gets no regulation and there isnt even proof he exists yet this plant exists.


----------



## doctorD (Oct 21, 2009)

it sounds like a religious contention but what about separation of church and state?


----------



## ford442 (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## OregonMeds (Oct 22, 2009)

snail240 said:


> Yay now they can criminalize and tax aloe vera aswell. I mean honestly why do we accept them even saying its any sort of drug they are helping us dig our own grave is the way I see it.
> 
> They are making YOU admit its a DRUG when its just a plant. What they are doing is the same as banning aloe vera for a few years just so they can regulate and tax it later with laws and regulations when we all know its good for sun burn and its just a plant.
> 
> Never give them a inch or they will take you back a mile these people dont work for you they want aloe vera tax dollars thats all. I say dont give them that inch and say its not a DRUG its a PLANT that needs no regulation because GOD gets no regulation and there isnt even proof he exists yet this plant exists.


You lost me at god but the aloe vera analogy was right, it would be exactly the same. 

What needs to change isn't the plant part or the tax part or the legal part what needs to change is everyone controlling everyone else in society and being fucking nosy pricks thinking they have a right to tell you anything at all about what you can or can't put in your own mouth or your own fucking head. If you want to take a drug or get fucked in the ass or buy beer/wine after 2pm or stick your finger in a light socket and do assisted suicide practice on yourself for no good reason it's nobody's business but your own.

And yes there's no reason to tax every damn thing under the sun individually but maybe it's a stepping stone that's acceptable for now or should be from anyone on either side of the fence. 

Fuck where's common sense... Repealing a tax would be fucking easy compared to going all the way to fully legal and free. It would be a far easier sell and could move progress along years ahead of when people would just finally wake up and legalize because it's right. It's dangling a carrot in front of the politicians and the people to prompt them to move sooner...
Just like throwing bribes.


----------



## Dan Kone (Oct 23, 2009)

DubsFan said:


> The question still remains, How does a dispensary get its herb? The answer is, from vendors...growers. There is still a breakdown here. Dispensaries in Ca really struggle to keep up with the demands. They would need 5000sqft to support their op. I was in the office of a large dispensary in Orange County. He had 12p's in gym bag. He said that will last him a few days.
> 
> Dispensaries need vendors. Vendors need protection.


It's an intentional loophole designed to let cops get their busts. So is the fact that CA dispensaries must be "not for profit" even though dispensaries are making ridiculous profits. It encourages them to cook their books so cops have an excuse to bust them. 

Leaving vendors open to busts and mandating that clubs can not make a profit provide no benefit to society what so ever. These are nothing more than traps so cops can keep screwing with people.

As much as I appreciate Obama and Holder's efforts on this it really doesn't matter what they say. Cops will continue to look for loopholes allowing them to bust people. 

No laws have been changed here. If cops/DA's/etc want to bust people for medical marijuana they still absolutely can do so. Cops/DA's could care less about the will of the president or the people. They care about putting as many people in jail as possible. If that wasn't true, they'd have stopped busting people after prop 215/SB420 were passed. 

Our best hope right now is Richard Lee's legalization bill that they are collecting signatures to get put on the ballot next summer. That bill actually protects everyone.


----------



## DubsFan (Oct 23, 2009)

A legalization bill during an election year...I don't know bro. I would love to see it happen but we all know these men and women don't stand up for shit regarding MMJ.


----------



## doctorD (Oct 23, 2009)

Dan Kone said:


> It's an intentional loophole designed to let cops get their busts. So is the fact that CA dispensaries must be "not for profit" even though dispensaries are making ridiculous profits.


You dont have to cook the books to be non profit. all you do is pay yourself a nice salary to eat up the profits.


----------



## Dan Kone (Oct 24, 2009)

DubsFan said:


> A legalization bill during an election year...I don't know bro. I would love to see it happen but we all know these men and women don't stand up for shit regarding MMJ.



That's why it's on the ballot instead of being voted on in the state senate. That way all the spineless politicians don't have to have a public opinion about it.


----------



## DubsFan (Oct 24, 2009)

Yes, a non profit is an entity that can have employees, presidents, VP's etc. Only a certain percentage of employees are allowed to earn a wage but you are correct. If there is money left over it can go into "reserves" or fund a pension for employees or be a bonus. Then you suddenly show no profit. I've been on the board of two non profits. None of us took pay because we didn't want to and the money wasn't there. But I learned alot about how they run. 

A non profit can buy you a ticket to Brazil if you run a charity there. If you want to know how come up on a non profit just look at Rev Jesse Jackson. What church does he preach at??? None.


----------



## delta hi pip (Oct 24, 2009)

ok i dont mean to sound mean in anyway... but they do tax aloe vera. i mean if you grow it yourself then they dont do anything but if you go to the store you can see any aloe vera material being taxed. i understand the analogy but i mean if you think about it, wouldnt you be fine paying a liitle bit of tax so that this amazing palnt would be legalized. i mean if it is then even if you get caught with 100 plants then the consequences wouldnt be anywhere near the price you would pay for being caught with 1 single plant. im sorry if i offended anyone that is just my oppinion

Leaglize it


----------



## xXMaslanXx (Oct 25, 2009)

obamas a joke, nothing will happen with him in office.......maybe someone should shorten his term...


----------



## Dan Kone (Oct 25, 2009)

xXMaslanXx said:


> obamas a joke, nothing will happen with him in office.......maybe someone should shorten his term...


Not cool dude. This is a democracy. People get the leaders they deserve. Regardless of how bad you might think he is, he got fairly elected so we deserve what ever good/bad things he does, just like Bush. 

Not a good implication there. Just because you don't care for him doesn't make that any less treasonous if someone were to "shorten his term". Don't like him? Volunteer to help get his opponent elected in 2012. That's how it's done here.


----------



## tater7808 (Oct 25, 2009)

i dont see why the goverment just doesnt produce it and sell it, all they have to do is price it lowe but still tax it, im sorry but if i could get weed like a pack of cigarettes, like 20 joints for 20 bucks, im sorry but then drug dealers couldnt compete


----------



## Dan Kone (Oct 25, 2009)

tater7808 said:


> i dont see why the goverment just doesnt produce it and sell it, all they have to do is price it lowe but still tax it, im sorry but if i could get weed like a pack of cigarettes, like 20 joints for 20 bucks, im sorry but then drug dealers couldnt compete


I'm not so sure the government could produce and sell it more efficiently and still get high quality. When was the last time the government did anything efficiently and correctly? 

Even if they could, everyone would cry socialism if they did that.


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Oct 25, 2009)

tater7808 said:


> i dont see why the goverment just doesnt produce it and sell it, all they have to do is price it lowe but still tax it, im sorry but if i could get weed like a pack of cigarettes, like 20 joints for 20 bucks, im sorry but then drug dealers couldnt compete


a dollar a joint thats crazy i wouldnt pay for that. if they legalize it ima still be growin my own


----------



## nad90 (Oct 26, 2009)

ide pay a dollar per joint...


----------



## oAUSTiNo (Oct 26, 2009)

it does but doesnt really matter if hes the only one that says no. . . what if < yea what if, everyone important says it SHOULD be legal and it gets to him and he veto's it it doesnt completely cancel it out does it?. . . .


----------



## kraykush (Oct 26, 2009)

I think Obama is a much better president than Bush, but he has a clean start and bush don't. Only problem is that he is the typical negroid and that means they usually promise things, but will loaft on it because he is already in the office. I guess we will see some legalization in year 2015 .....FAIL


----------



## snail240 (Oct 27, 2009)

tater7808 said:


> i dont see why the goverment just doesnt produce it and sell it, all they have to do is price it lowe but still tax it, im sorry but if i could get weed like a pack of cigarettes, like 20 joints for 20 bucks, im sorry but then drug dealers couldnt compete


Government allready produces it and taxes it........

And we are not drug dealers the laws calls us drug dealers we are no different then strawberry farmers.


Its a plant like aloe vera people! Dang no wounder we cant win the fight its because we give in on their own propaganda to make our selves just.

Drug dealers dont exist accept in the form of CVS ,wallgreens and the sorts. They want to create everything you use if you could use stuff from this earth then you might care about it and they cant have that.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 27, 2009)

oAUSTiNo said:


> it does but doesnt really matter if hes the only one that says no. . . what if < yea what if, everyone important says it SHOULD be legal and it gets to him and he veto's it it doesnt completely cancel it out does it?. . . .


congress can override a presidential veto.... or impeach him


----------



## Snowlion (Oct 29, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> congress can override a presidential veto.... or impeach him


That depends on what your definition of "is" is.


----------



## OregonMeds (Oct 29, 2009)

Someone said: "Only problem is that he is the typical negroid"

No, but you are the typical racist.


----------



## DubsFan (Oct 29, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> Someone said: "Only problem is that he is the typical negroid"
> 
> No, but you are the typical racist.


I'm no fan of Obama but if someone called him a Negroid that's pretty lame. I don't know if this dude is on the right or not but it makes him sound just as dumb as the oblivious portion of the left that supports a child rapist in Polanski...both are totally out of touch and shouldn't be acknowledged moving forward.

Regarding "is." That is a reference to a part of President Clintons defense with the Lewinski case. He litterally did say "that depends on what you're def of "is" is. Yeah it's vauge but it coult be argued.

I would love to have Slick back in office. It just goes to show that you have to give a president a good 10+ years after he leaves office to determine what stamp he left. I feel his economy was bunk (see Y2K, it was the tech build up folks) but he like Reagan brought a level of invisibility to our nation. He could talk his way out of a concrete bunker and fuck your wife while leaving you happy and smiling. Sounds a bit over the top but if you're the President of the USA pulling shit out of your ass is S.O.P.

I have issues with Bush but I give him a hall pass on a lot of shit due to Sept 11...especially regarding spending. Has an analysis been done regarding his overspending in relation to anti terror? Sure that term is open for debate but if we used some intellectual honesty I think you will see that a lot of his deficit spending was on some crazy terror shit. Okay some $400 toilet seats included. 

Whether you agree with Iraq or not, we can all agree that those insurgents are really fucking busy in the middle east and not trying to bomb us. Consider Irag a really big fucking distraction. I'm from San Diego. A big military county. These kids want to shoot people. They don't care who. The older troops want to be home and rightfully so. The young guns want more guns. 

Just some sensless rambling.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 30, 2009)

DubsFan said:


> ]
> 
> Regarding "is." That is a reference to a part of President Clintons defense with the Lewinski case. He litterally did say "that depends on what you're def of "is" is. Yeah it's vauge but it coult be argued.
> 
> ]



right on, had a little brainfart there for a second.


----------



## drumbum3218 (Oct 30, 2009)

At least he's trying something productive, and staying busy. I haven't seen pics of him plaing golf, or sitting on a horse in the middle of nowhere yet. So at least he's not on vacation for the first year of presidency. Like someone i recall.... And every president promises things during campaigning that turn out to be unrealistic to make happen, if not impossible. At the worse, Obama's the lesser of two evils. At the least, his intentions dont involve running the country to the ground, while making personal gain, again, sounds like someone i recall... Dushce? or wait Dush, nope, Bush. Thats the one


----------



## 1slow1g (Oct 30, 2009)

Ron Paul ftw. shut down the central bank (aka federal reserve) we are like slaves to the rockefeller family who control this country.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 30, 2009)

drumbum3218 said:


> At least he's trying something productive, and staying busy. I haven't seen pics of him plaing golf, or sitting on a horse in the middle of nowhere yet. So at least he's not on vacation for the first year of presidency. Like someone i recall.... And every president promises things during campaigning that turn out to be unrealistic to make happen, if not impossible. At the worse, Obama's the lesser of two evils. At the least, his intentions dont involve running the country to the ground, while making personal gain, again, sounds like someone i recall... Dushce? or wait Dush, nope, Bush. Thats the one


he was on Marthas Vineyard for a week less than a month ago  and I think you mean Douche


----------



## DubsFan (Oct 30, 2009)

drumbum3218 said:


> At least he's trying something productive, and staying busy. I haven't seen pics of him plaing golf, or sitting on a horse in the middle of nowhere yet. So at least he's not on vacation for the first year of presidency. Like someone i recall.... And every president promises things during campaigning that turn out to be unrealistic to make happen, if not impossible. At the worse, Obama's the lesser of two evils. At the least, his intentions dont involve running the country to the ground, while making personal gain, again, sounds like someone i recall... Dushce? or wait Dush, nope, Bush. Thats the one


It's funny you say golf. Obama has more rounds of golf in as of today then Bush did in 8 years. 

Guess the press missed that one.


----------



## OregonMeds (Oct 30, 2009)

Bush was too busy fucking sheep to golf as much.


----------



## Resinator420 (Nov 2, 2009)

PLEEEEEEEASE DO NOT FAVOR THE LEGALIZATION OF IT.


IT DOESNT MAKE ANY SENSE

If they were to legilize marijuana in the US ( that is were im talking about) The government would be creating a new REGULATED market. This means that you would be able to go to the gas station, or coffea shop or whatever and buy pot like beer. WHO CAN COMPETE WITH PERFECTLY ROLLD UP DOOBYS OF THE BEST SHIT???? CAN YOU???...... didnt thiknk so.....anyways back on track.

Right now about 80% of the cash earned by businesses in the US from retail sales comes from money that came from marijuana in one way or another. legilize it and about 90% of that money would dissapear meaning stores would close down, go out of business, people would go into debt, CHAOS.

Marijuana creates one of the biggest unregulated markets in the country with some 55MILLION people involved including people liek me and you. In a sense marijuana feuls america everyday. what do marijuana dealers do with the money they make???? THEY BUY SHIT, RANDOM SHIT CARS, BOATS, HOUSES, STOCKS, INVESTMENT, AND EVERYDAY THINGS FOOD, CLOTHS, GAS, HEALTH CARE PRODUCTS!! take this money, or market away from america and I think 60% of businesses would SIVEARLY suffer or all together shutdown. Alot of people would go crazy.

Decriminalization is a drastically different approach. If it were ever to happen, then think about it "all the users of your site could continue what they do everyday" the US continues to flourish like it does today except on average 185,000 people every year would be spared from jail, and we would save enough money from not having to house, feed, and jail these "criminals" (pot smokers, sellers) to bring our country out of this recession. Not to mention the millions we would save every year going after "weed criminals"

There would be millions and billions of dollars to spair for our coutry to use for valuable resources such as healthcare, military, and police for the REAL DRUGS cocaine, heroin, ect.


SO PPLEEEEASE VOTE FOR DECRIMINALIZATION!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Nov 2, 2009)

*Why are you spamming this post all over the forum?*


Resinator420 said:


> PLEEEEEEEASE DO NOT FAVOR THE LEGALIZATION OF IT.


Re-legalization. Not too long ago, cannabis was legal. *Re-legalization.*



Resinator420 said:


> IT DOESNT MAKE ANY SENSE
> 
> If they were to legilize marijuana in the US ( that is were im talking about) The government would be creating a new REGULATED market. This means that you would be able to go to the gas station, or coffea shop or whatever and buy pot like beer. WHO CAN COMPETE WITH PERFECTLY ROLLD UP DOOBYS OF THE BEST SHIT???? CAN YOU???...... didnt thiknk so.....anyways back on track.


Regulation means legitimacy. If there were a segment of the market just *begging* to be regulated and taxed it is cannabis. The potential revenue stream is enormous. Cannabis is a low hanging fruit for the policy makers and they are beginning to take notice.

Beer/liquor sales and tobacco sales will not be affected in the least. Some people do not like cannabis. It is a fact. If anything, big tobacco stands to gain the most from re-legalization. How hard would it be to retool a cigarette manufacturing facility into a joint manufacturing facility? Not hard at all.

Prescription drug sales might suffer once patients have the choice between high grade medical cannabis and the poison the pharmaceuticals are currently peddling.


Resinator420 said:


> Right now about 80% of the cash earned by businesses in the US from retail sales comes from money that came from marijuana in one way or another. legilize it and about 90% of that money would dissapear meaning stores would close down, go out of business, people would go into debt, CHAOS.


Sources please. I wish to know where this 80% figure comes from. Legalize it all all that money currently filtering through the black market to the cartels would be out in the open. Just the opposite of what you predict would happen. Re-legalization would energize the economy.

The *War on Drugs*. Now that's chaos!


Resinator420 said:


> Marijuana creates one of the biggest unregulated markets in the country with some 55MILLION people involved including people liek me and you. In a sense marijuana feuls america everyday. what do marijuana dealers do with the money they make???? THEY BUY SHIT, RANDOM SHIT CARS, BOATS, HOUSES, STOCKS, INVESTMENT, AND EVERYDAY THINGS FOOD, CLOTHS, GAS, HEALTH CARE PRODUCTS!! take this money, or market away from america and I think 60% of businesses would SIVEARLY suffer or all together shutdown. Alot of people would go crazy.


If what you say is true and 55 million are involved, then by all means, *re-legalize it*! Put all that money back into the economy. Allow people to apply for jobs without fear of a piss test. Put them back into the economy, too. 

Apparently you believe drug trafficking is driving our economy. *WRONG!* It is driving criminal cartel economies. They spend their money at *home*. And your garden variety, domestic, street-level drug dealer does not have a pot to piss in.


Resinator420 said:


> Decriminalization is a drastically different approach. If it were ever to happen, then think about it "all the users of your site could continue what they do everyday" the US continues to flourish like it does today except on average 185,000 people every year would be spared from jail, and we would save enough money from not having to house, feed, and jail these "criminals" (pot smokers, sellers) to bring our country out of this recession. Not to mention the millions we would save every year going after "weed criminals"
> 
> There would be millions and billions of dollars to spair for our coutry to use for valuable resources such as healthcare, military, and police for the REAL DRUGS cocaine, heroin, ect.
> 
> SO PPLEEEEASE VOTE FOR DECRIMINALIZATION!!!!!!!!!!!


All of that would happen with re-legalization.

And you failed to mention industrial hemp. Another casualty of our insane war on a plant. Re-legalize cannabis and hemp comes *roaring* back, too.

*RE-LEGALIZE IT!*


----------



## potsmokinbasturd (Nov 4, 2009)

If Obama legalizes weed I will forgive him for being a communist and wrecking are country even worse than that bastard Bush !


----------



## Dan Kone (Nov 4, 2009)

potsmokinbasturd said:


> If Obama legalizes weed I will forgive him for being a communist and wrecking are country even worse than that bastard Bush !


If Obama legalizes it he can put Karl Marx on the dollar bill and he'll still be ok with me.


----------



## DubsFan (Nov 4, 2009)

Dan Kone said:


> If Obama legalizes it he can put Karl Marx on the dollar bill and he'll still be ok with me.


So wrong but still good comedy


----------



## weedyweedy (Nov 15, 2009)

How is your president a communist? Do Americans even know what Communism and Socialism is?


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 15, 2009)

weedyweedy said:


> How is your president a communist? Do Americans even know what Communism and Socialism is?


because he's laying the groundwork for the structure of a socialist government and trying to take away many of the freedoms the US was founded upon.


----------



## MrSmiles (Nov 15, 2009)

weedyweedy said:


> How is your president a communist? Do Americans even know what Communism and Socialism is?


 
Americans know of the words, but i would have to say the majority wouldn't know the true definitions if they fell out of the sky and landed on their heads. Ever get that sinking feeling that your the only intelligent being standing in a giant flock of sheep with a cruel and corrupt sheephearder in charge with no escape in sight?...........damn....this is some good


----------



## MrSmiles (Nov 15, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> because he's laying the groundwork for the structure of a socialist government and trying to take away many of the freedoms the US was founded upon.


do you really think that if the fathers of our country where still alive today they would applaud what we have become as a society??? im sure that our technological advancements would astound them of course, but do you really thing the corrupt and prejudice nature of our government is what they really had in mind?


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 15, 2009)

MrSmiles said:


> do you really think that if the fathers of our country where still alive today they would applaud what we have become as a society??? im sure that our technological advancements would astound them of course, but do you really thing the corrupt and prejudice nature of our government is what they really had in mind?


maybe you misunderstood me. I think Thomas Jefferson would be BULLSHIT if he knew what became of the country he worked so hard to structure.


----------



## MrSmiles (Nov 15, 2009)

sorry jonny, didn't mean to come out that way. sometimes i get a little emotional about the sad state of our so called educated society. 

*reaching out a peace pipe*


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Nov 15, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> maybe you misunderstood me. i think Thomas Jefferson would be BULLSHIT if he knew what became of the country he worked so hard to structure.


Which is why we need a strict constitutionalist president.

Did someone say... Ron Paul?

[youtube]xJABIULgKmY[/youtube]

[youtube]OWPDyI3nZHo[/youtube]


----------



## notacop420 (Nov 15, 2009)

yo damit stop blaming obama for the whol stock crash thing it could not be in any way ( exp. the bail outs ) his fault 


lots o people buying shit on creidt not, good old fasond pot made cash. made us look dumber than some one who just ate a plat of herb brownies. god 

copy and paste if you agre ( but you might want to spell cheek) LuLz


----------



## DubsFan (Nov 16, 2009)

I don't know if this has been touched on yet...

Even if Obama wanted to pass legistlation legalizing MMJ, he clearly couldn't get the bill passed even with owning both houses. This admin and congress cannot get out of their own way.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Nov 16, 2009)

DubsFan said:


> I don't know if this has been touched on yet...
> 
> Even if Obama wanted to pass legistlation legalizing MMJ, he clearly couldn't get the bill passed even with owning both houses. This admin and congress cannot get out of their own way.


Obama has done what he can on the MMJ front by ending federal raids in MMJ states, which is how it should be. 

Cannabis, medical or not, is a state issue thus no business whatsoever of the federal government.

What I would like to see Obama do is stop funding federal grants which encourage cannabis prohibition in the states. The Justice Department has enormous discretion in this area.

The *Office of National Drug Control Policy* is a component of the Executive Office. The President has enormous influence here.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 16, 2009)

MrSmiles said:


> sorry jonny, didn't mean to come out that way. sometimes i get a little emotional about the sad state of our so called educated society.
> 
> *reaching out a peace pipe*



Accepted and Hitting it  Thank you. I feel the same way.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 16, 2009)

Since this thread was started Obama has come around slightly in October with telling the Feds to lay off the Dispensary's. He IS starting fulfill that campaign promise, which is a good sign. I just don't like the way this country is going equality wise...

Now I don't care what any black person ,woman, latino or native american (indian) says AMERICA IS NOT EQUAL! As a minority you have the upper hand. Your an idiot if you think you don't. I wish it were equal. I wish that if a hundred people went in for a federal or a state job and they had 5 positions available, That the five best people would get those jobs. THAT would be equality. Not Giving one to the Best Black person, and One to the best Latino, and one to the best woman who applied and then work off the top of the list after you filled your minority quota. That is NOT Equality!!!!!! That's bullshit. And a lot of the time, the "Best" of those people don't even make the top 20... I said it... Say what you will...... If you just make do to make people happy which this country has been doing for about 20 years. Your just diluting the greatness that built this country up to where we were. Good Feelings don't keep country's running smoothly. Hard work and Responsibility do.

oh and before you play the race card on me - We have a black president. No minority anywhere has a " the system's holding us back excuse " sorry....


----------



## DubsFan (Nov 16, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> Since this thread was started Obama has come around slightly in October with telling the Feds to lay off the Dispensary's. He IS starting fulfill that campaign promise, which is a good sign. I just don't like the way this country is going equality wise...
> 
> Now I don't care what any black person ,woman, latino or native american (indian) says AMERICA IS NOT EQUAL! As a minority you have the upper hand. Your an idiot if you think you don't. I wish it were equal. I wish that if a hundred people went in for a federal or a state job and they had 5 positions available, That the five best people would get those jobs. THAT would be equality. Not Giving one to the Best Black person, and One to the best Latino, and one to the best woman who applied and then work off the top of the list after you filled your minority quota. That is NOT Equality!!!!!! That's bullshit. And a lot of the time, the &quot;Best&quot; of those people don't even make the top 20... I said it... Say what you will...... If you just make do to make people happy which this country has been doing for about 20 years. Your just diluting the greatness that built this country up to where we were. Good Feeling don't keep countrys running smoothly. Hard work and Responsibility do.
> 
> oh and before you play the race card on me - We have a black president. No minority anywhere has a &quot; the system's holding us back excuse &quot; sorry....


 What about the 23 MMJ raids in San Diego 60 days ago? SD has flat out said they will remain hostile to MMJ. Many of the 23 raided dispensaries had their cash and inventory taken. They will do no time but won't get their day in court of another 8mo. In fact many feel the charges will be dropped. But the DEA did raid what many say were legit MMJ dispensaries. The problem is you cannot get any facts from anybody. Obama is not flying in on a helicopter here folks. If the city/county is hostile to MMJ the DEA will get involved...believe it.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 16, 2009)

DubsFan said:


> What about the 23 MMJ raids in San Diego 60 days ago? SD has flat out said they will remain hostile to MMJ. Many of the 23 raided dispensaries had their cash and inventory taken. They will do no time but won't get their day in court of another 8mo. In fact many feel the charges will be dropped. But the DEA did raid what many say were legit MMJ dispensaries. The problem is you cannot get any facts from anybody. Obama is not flying in on a helicopter here folks. If the city/county is hostile to MMJ the DEA will get involved...believe it.


 I understand that. But at least he said it. Now it's "out of his hands"


----------



## Grower1 (Dec 11, 2009)

Here in Ca, our state atty general, Jerry Brown, gave the local cops and DA's all the ammunition they needed to start raiding and closing dispensaries when he issued his "guidelines" last year. They clearly set out that the way dispensaries have been operating is not legal, because they don't get all their supplies from thier own members, and then it became a cakewalk for the locals to stop the dispensaries from operating. And that's what they're doing, not just in san Diego, but now in Los Angeles, and it will probably go up and down the state until the local "authorities' hassle every dispensary. Fasten your seatbelts Californians, it's going to be a bumpy ride!!!


----------



## OregonMeds (Dec 11, 2009)

MrSmiles said:


> Ever get that sinking feeling that your the only intelligent being standing in a giant flock of sheep with a cruel and corrupt sheephearder in charge with no escape in sight?


Yep, the Bush years.


----------



## OregonMeds (Dec 11, 2009)

Grower1 said:


> Here in Ca, our state atty general, Jerry Brown, gave the local cops and DA's all the ammunition they needed to start raiding and closing dispensaries when he issued his "guidelines" last year. They clearly set out that the way dispensaries have been operating is not legal, because they don't get all their supplies from thier own members, and then it became a cakewalk for the locals to stop the dispensaries from operating. And that's what they're doing, not just in san Diego, but now in Los Angeles, and it will probably go up and down the state until the local "authorities' hassle every dispensary. Fasten your seatbelts Californians, it's going to be a bumpy ride!!!


SD just lost the war with the latest court decision that sales are legal there because the law is too vague.
http://www.canorml.org/news/jackson.html

They can bring all the cases they want on whatever charges they want and in all likelihood at this point they will be found not guilty or dismissed unless the MMJ law is changed for the worse there first.

In all likelihood they will never get anywhere again on the MMJ hassling front unless someone breaks the law in a huge way, which then is no longer MMJ just illegal drugs.

What we need for now on the federal level isn't legalization, we just need it moved to schedule2. I'm not sure what power the president has to get that done if he wanted to. (And the question of if he would want to is probably no because the issue is too hot.)


----------



## Grower1 (Dec 11, 2009)

They don't seem to care about ultimate convictions,they just care about harassing and they'll continue to do it all they want. They're now relying not on local statutes but the atty general's guidelines, and they have the right to do it. Tell everyone in Los Angeles that they're going to stop harassing, because it sure doesn't seem that way to them. The city atty and the local DA have both said they will continue to close dispensaries as much as they please because they're not operating according to the atty general's guidelines. Nothing to do with vagueness of a local statute.


----------



## OregonMeds (Dec 11, 2009)

I didn't say LA I said SD. Like you said it's now down to a local thing. You can bet they want to keep on keeping on, no disagreement there.


----------



## hempcurescancer (Dec 20, 2009)

c5rftw said:


> but i thought obama was the shit or something?


you were extremely wrong. We were all extremely wrong.


----------

